

Army Says ‘Social Network’ Use Is a Sign of Radicalism - mtgx
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/10/insider-threat/

======
rhizome
Let's be clear on the definitional game the Army is playing here: a "radical"
is someone the Army prefers not to be in its ranks. Yes, the Army employs
people who would draw this conclusion. Lots of them.

